
How to protect humans in a fully automated society - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/1/18205204/automation-ai-software-disruption-artificial-intelligence-big-picture
======
OceanKing
...is that it? Is there any insight or suggestion, or is this article just
reiterating that the public has a justified fear of their jobs being
automated?

